# whats the biggest thing i could kill



## ChazzHiben (Oct 7, 2007)

whats the biggest thing i could kill with my gamo varmint hunter with holow point pellets


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

depends on how good of a shot you are and how tough the game is


----------



## hunterslife (Oct 19, 2007)

shoot it in the body or the head


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

how fast does it go???


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Cape Buffalo


----------



## squirrel hunter (Jul 25, 2007)

*huge ****
*


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree with Neanderthal. Take it out on a African safari and take out a cape buffalo at about 300 yards. Hck, while your out thee you might just as well hunt a lion at night time too. :sniper: :lol:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

If it's the Hunter Extreme it goes about 1200fps with normal 7gr .177 pellets. If you use the PBA ammo it goes around 1600fps. But they are only a little over 5gr and are gold plated. They are unstable once the break the speed of sound and the little sonic boom is as loud as or louder than a 22lr. I use BEEMAN .177 Kodiak Match Extra Heavy 10.6gr. They pack a punch but I wouldn't shoot anything bigger than a rabbit with it. The Gamo web site shows a video of a guy killing a 200lb wild pig with it. But he was 25 yards away and used the PBA with a head shot. I wouldn't. But the rifle is awesome. It states it takes 58 lbs of force to cock it (break barrel) but I don't think it is that much.


----------

